# Update On My Life



## Magic n Colts (Oct 1, 2012)

To start off with a quick summation, I had IBS-C and the typical symptoms: wetness near anus, anal irritation, staining of undergarment, and when it first started a lot of stomach noises. For possible solutions, I tried Metamucil, a laxative with a purple cap, and a lot of natural stuff ( excluding garlic/onions). My constipation was relieved about 2 months with the help of a bottle of Black Seed Bitter, but I still have the other symptoms. The smell seems to give off a foul smell sort of like fecal matter or simply body odor. I've had an easier time dealing with school as a senior by sending a email to my teachers noting them of my situation and if they would locate me to the rear of the room. I'm afraid of going off to college since I'll be isolated dealing with the stress and I was depressed before.

Anyone who got their problem fixed: Did it come after your constipation/diarehea was fixed?


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

I understand how hard living with this situation, you should talk about your problem with a friend who understands and supports you cause most of ppl will not understand or sympathize with you and being isolated is very hard, I had a friend who was understanding my situation but after a while he left to another city and it was one of the reasons that made me to drop out of college.

I don't think there is anyone who got fixed completely from this disease because there is no Doctor who can fix it; yet! maybe a support group will be the answer just like the patients with TMAU who can interact with Doctors and scientists and support each other...

You can also go to this article it will help : www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/151271-self-diagnosis-of-odor-source-wo-use-of-a-third-party/ GOOD LUCK


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Magic and Colts,

Stop eating garlic and onions,it will give you more gas.Try probiotics/prebiotics,they will help with the making the bacteria more even so you wont have too much gas


----------



## jjane14 (Dec 3, 2013)

I had to do the same thing my senior year of high school I gave a note to each of my teachers saying I had to sit in the back of the room. I was being tormented alot less because I was mainly away or behind other students. I avoided being around others as much as possible. I even skipped lunch almost everyday and hid in the bathroom. I isolated myself and I really didn't want to. I want to be a social person but this odor/flatulence problem I have robs me of that freedom. But I'd rather stay to myself than be bullied the way I was previous years; that was so depressing and all the negative situations I've been through still haunt me today. So my senior year was the best out of my entire HS experience because I wasn't being tormented by most of my classmates like I was for the three previous years of HS.

Now I'm in college and I do exactly what your afraid of; I've been isolating myself and its causing me so much stress because I can't be happy like my classmates. Instead of worrying mainly about schoolwork: deadlines, projects, finals etc; I have an odor problem and depression to add on top of that. Which makes my life 10x more stressful. I can't be around others because I'm so nervous they'll find out about me (some already have). I was even humiliated by some of my classmates (IN COLLEGE) to the point where I had to ask my teacher if I could finish the course outside of class. I couldn't mentally go through what I had in HS. My life is pretty sad. But one thing I'm doing now that I haven't done before is I'm trying to fight this. I've been trying alot of different products and doing everything I can to try and cure myself.

Sorry this is my random story thought I'd share a portion of it since I can really relate to your post.


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

